# Dropping curtains???



## theatrefreak05 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello everyone! This is my first post on ControlBooth  I am kinda new to all of this techie stuff and I have a question. 

Now, this may seem like a really stupid question, but I need to know how to make fabric drop down and then hang. Then, later they need to be yanked down by the actors.

The curtains will be 5 or 6 feet wide each. Also, we have absolutely NO fly space. Any suggestions?? (Keep in mind: we have have a very small budget) 

Thanks!!


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth! Be sure to stop into the new member forum and introduce yourself.

The making a curtain fall effect is often done with an old trick called a "Kabuki Drop". Use the search tool up and you will find a couple of threads that should answer everything you need to know. Seems like there was one about 1-2 years ago that covered it in detail. If you need more help post a follow up question and we will be glad to help. 

You mention drop "down and hang". Does that mean you need the curtain hidden from view at the start of the show, then to be released into view, before you do the Kabuki drop trick? That's a bit more tricky without a fly system. Does this have to be done when the audience is watching or can it be done with the grand drape closed?


----------



## theatrefreak05 (Aug 20, 2009)

I need the fabric to be hidden from view and then drop down into view. The actors will yank it down after the scene. All of this must happen in front of the audience. Is there any other way of doing this without a fly system?


----------



## Footer (Aug 20, 2009)

Yep, you can do it, I have built about 4 of these things this season. Seems this is the season the the drop box. 

There are a few pre-req's. The lighter the fabric is, the better. You want to weight the bottom of the fabric with either lead tape or weighted tape. 

You need to make a box that is the length of the fabric that you want to drop and at least 8" wide and 8" tall. On the bottom, attach a door that is held closed by a loose pin hinge in the center. Attach GOOD industrial velcro to the inside of the box and to the top of the fabric. By attach I mean staple and sew. This has to be done well. Fabricate a pin that you can have a tie line securely tied to it. The last trick is put an eye bolt in the box about 6" away from the loose pin hinge on the side of the box. Hang the box, consult someone that knows how to rig to do this. It needs to be hung properly, it actually takes some heavy load when the curtain is dropped. run the line that is attached to the pin offstage through a shiv or something to that regard. Roll or accordion fold the curtain and attache it to the velcro loading it from the top. Pull the pin, it should drop. The velcro should be strong enough to hold it in place. 

If I get a chance, I might be able to take a picture if I am on deck with the union tomorrow. If not, we have another show laying around with drop boxes. 

In a perfect world, you would put a selenoid on the drop box instead of the loose pin hinge. This works and makes the drop easier, but it does take a bit more engineering.


----------



## theatrefreak05 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you so much for your reply! It was extremely helpful!


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah Kyle nailed it, the kabuki isn't the right trick you want a drop box. I want to emphasize the importance of the fabric being light weight and that you take your time and put that velcro on right. 

You might want call Rose Brand and talk with them about ideal fabrics that are in your price range.


----------

